# Your Dream Saddle?



## ChevyPrincess (Aug 27, 2009)

Okay, so we all have these wonderful dream saddle we hope to own one day. Maybe some of us have several :lol: I just thought it would be fun to show pictures of what saddle you would buy if someone told you, "Okay I will buy you your dream saddle, no matter the price."

My dream saddle:



























*Flexible Tree Tex Tan Hereford Trail Saddle* 

Buy a saddle that looks just as good as it performs. Tex Tan's beautiful Flexible Tree Trail saddle has the durability and fine craftsmanship you're looking for. This saddle's special features include a full grain padded seat, crupper dee, soft fenders and jockeys, saddle strings, trail hardware, and laced 3" bell stirrups.


*Tree:* Tex Flex
*Seat Size:* 16" padded seat.
*Horn:* 1 3/4 cap x 3" high
*Swell:* 12 3/4"
*Skirt Length:* 27"
*Cantle:* 4"
*Rigging:* 3-Way in Skirt
*Weight:* Approximate 24 lbs
I'm not sure on the price, I know it was 1,000 something dollars though :shock: The saddle I have now is a $150 Wintec one I got two Christmas's ago.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

The saddle below is my saddle. It's a Vic Bennet Reiner. 

He sells them for $4,745.00 CND


----------



## Haley (Aug 18, 2009)

With a darker oil (like the color my current saddle is, I HATE ultra light oil), and a black seat. Different tooling as well. I prefer acorn leaf edging with basket weave. Like this: http://www.blueribbontack.com/images/saddles/2005LG/BL-318-Sgle-R.jpg I guess the only thing I actually like is the silver! lol, but a Blue Ribbon is definitely my dream saddle.


----------



## ogledrillrider02 (Jun 19, 2009)

The Charmayne James Record Breaker
Charmayne James Record Breaker Barrel Racing Saddle by Cactus Saddlery - Smith Brothers

And The Charmayne James Barrel Racing Saddle
Charmayne James Barrel Racing Saddle by Cactus Saddlery - Smith Brothers

And this one
Smith Brothers Diamond/Waffle Barrel Racing Saddle - Smith Brothers


----------



## NicoleS11 (Nov 21, 2008)

Thats actually a pretty good deal on a Vic Bennet. I worked for Vic for a couple months and his saddles are amazing! He has one he just finished building for himself and it took him over 20 hours just to the the carvings. amazing saddles...




FehrGroundRanch said:


> The saddle below is my saddle. It's a Vic Bennet Reiner.
> 
> He sells them for $4,745.00 CND


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

WPRA, AQHA and NBHA World Champion Martha Josey knows what it takes to build a good barrel racer for the ring. She began her career by winning 52 barrel races in a row and now is unmatched in barrel horse championship wins. That's why Circle Y and the Horse Saddle Shop are proud to bring you a saddle with her seal of approval on it. This barrel racing saddle features forward-hung stirrups mounted on the saddle with a swivel hinge. This keeps the rider's weight balanced and feet in the proper forward position. Aluminum stirrups with 3" rubber grip bottom encourage the correct foot placement. This saddle's special features include scalloped seat jockeys, rawhide braided horn, and silver laced cantle. 



*Color:* -7 Ultra Lite
*Tooling:* Floral
*Tree:* Ultimate Durahide regular and wide
*Silver:* Brown iron
*Leather:* Herman Oak Leather
*Rigging:* 3-Way inskirt
*Swell Width:* 13"
*Cantle Height:* 4"
*Horn Size:* 4" Neck 1 1/2" Cap
*Skirt Size:* 12" x 25"
*Weight:* Approximately 26 lbs.
I hope I can sell my courbette so that I can afford it! The lowest I've seen it as was $2000.:shock:


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Nicole it's a excellent price of one of his saddles, if I had the money I wouldn't even care about spending it on the saddle!


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Circle Y Fargo Reining Saddle 2663 w/FREE Shipping!
^this is my dream saddle!

Reiner Saddle custom made for HorseSaddleShop.com
I like this one too
One day One day
Tasia


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

I would also LOVE a billy cook barrel saddle but my mare is so dang wide and none of them seem to be built for horses like her


----------



## APHA MOMMA (Jul 10, 2009)

I haven't yet seen a saddle I like that is expensive (THANKFULLY) haha, therefore I already own my dream saddle and my husband also bought me matching breast collar and bridle for it by WEAVER. I feel soooo loved.

The saddle isn't anything too special like what y'all have posted but I just LOVE the texas stars on anything and I also love the color. 

Here is the headstall and breast collar! You just have to click view larger to see it.
Texas Star Browband Headstall For Horses - 5083427 | Tractor Supply Company

Texas Star Ring-In-Center Breast Collar For Horseback Riding - 6001193 | Tractor Supply Company


----------



## dee (Jul 30, 2009)

There must be something seriously wrong with me. I don't want a saddle with ANY bling on it. The plainer the better. I would like a nice, well padded seat though - that is big enough to fit my fat backside and distribute my weight so that I don't half kill the horse I'm riding. As for the color? Just give me something that isn't too bad about showing dirt and scuffs.

I must really be getting old!


----------



## dynamite. (Jun 21, 2008)

dee said:


> There must be something seriously wrong with me. I don't want a saddle with ANY bling on it. The plainer the better. I would like a nice, well padded seat though - that is big enough to fit my fat backside and distribute my weight so that I don't half kill the horse I'm riding. As for the color? Just give me something that isn't too bad about showing dirt and scuffs.
> 
> I must really be getting old!


That's a good way to be! I've seen so many girls pass up good used saddles that fit them and their horse well because they were old looking or ugly in their opinions, and then settling on cheap indian leather or wintecs because they look new when they buy them.


----------



## Tasia (Aug 17, 2009)

Honestly I hate any silver or stamping too


----------

